# allow non-root user to mess with wlan0



## Seeker (Dec 7, 2010)

I've created a regular user, for desktop usage, on my laptop.
I added it to wheel group, so if I have to perform root's task I *su* to root.
As this is a laptop, I wana permit that user to also operate on *wlan0* device.
So I could scan SSID's connect to them etc ...

I did added needed directives to devfs.rules, but ifconfig always thorws a permission denied.
man pages states, that ifconfig can only be used as a root.

There is also a port: wifimgr, whic is a GUI and it is notorious rule to not run X as a root.
And wifimgr can be run only as a root, which implies X usage.

This is very frustrating and contradictory!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

Configure security/sudo to allow that user to execute ifconfig as root.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 7, 2010)

So I really need that port?
And this can't be done at OS level?
Using sysctl and devfs.rules, I am able to mount/unmount, USB sticks, dvds, other removable media, as non root user.
But, can it also be done, for ifconfig, at OS level?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Using sysctl and devfs.rules, I am able to mount/unmount, USB sticks, dvds, other removable media, as non root user.


That's either done because of vfs.usermount or HAL. 



> But, can it also be done, for ifconfig, at OS level?


There's no provision like that for interfaces.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 7, 2010)

I use vfs.usermount, instead of a HAL
I see, so _sudo_ is a way to go.
Thx.


----------

